# mi sveglio che già ti penso



## CarlitosMS

Ciao a tutti

Vorrei sapere il significato di questa struttura che fin'ora non avevo mai sentita. Eccola:

Mi veglio che già ti penso, trascorro la mia giornata pensandoti e la notte ti sogno

Auguri di buona Pasqua

Carlos M.S.


----------



## Neuromante

Literal:
Me despierto que ya te pienso


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Literal:
> Me despierto que ya te pienso



A ver, Neuro, a lo mejor te suena bien en español por el italiano, pero esa estructura no existe en español. Se me ocurre decirlo, en español, de varias maneras: "sólo despertarme te pienso; te pienso apenas me despierto; no hago más que despertar y ya pienso en ti..., pero literal, NO. (Edit: otra, coloquial: "es despertar y ponerme a pensar en ti").
Otra forma de decirlo en italiano, más comprensible: "non appena mi sveglio, ti penso".


----------



## Neuromante

Literal. No lo usarás tú, pero es correcta.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Literal. No lo usarás tú, pero es correcta.


¿Podrías aportar algún ejemplo, por favor: cita literaria, un guión de una película, una noticia, un artículo periodístico, una explicación gramatical...?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Yo?

Tampoco es que "se me ocurre decirlo de varias maneras" sea muy correcto, sobre todo en este contexto, pero bueno...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ejemplo: E mi sveglio al mattino che già penso a te con la voglia di averti vicino.


----------



## chlapec

CarlitosMS said:


> Ejemplo: E mi sveglio al mattino che già penso a te con la voglia di averti vicino.



Carlitos, tú eres español; "Me despierto que ya te pienso", o, "y me despierto de mañana que ya pienso en ti..." ¿te dice algo?,¿entiendes su sentido? Si la respuesta es sí, entonces puedes asumir la propuesta de Neuromante de una traducción literal. Si la respuesta es no, entonces te propongo que leas mi interpretación de tu primera frase (pues yo opino que la traducción literal es incorrecta), y dicha interpretación te dará la clave para interpretar la segunda.


----------



## CarlitosMS

chlapec said:


> Carlitos, tú eres español; "Me despierto que ya te pienso", o, "y me despierto de mañana que ya pienso en ti..." ¿te dice algo?,¿entiendes su sentido? Si la respuesta es sí, entonces puedes asumir la propuesta de Neuromante de una traducción literal. Si la respuesta es no, entonces te propongo que leas mi interpretación de tu primera frase (pues yo opino que la traducción literal es incorrecta), y dicha interpretación te dará la clave para interpretar la segunda.



Entendido.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo también soy español, te recuerdo. Al margen de tu privado, su contenido, y mi respuesta ¿Es el único privado que mandaste?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Desde mi punto de vista la traducción sería: "Me despierto y ya estoy pensando en ti".


----------



## Geviert

XiaoRoel said:


> Desde mi punto de vista la traducción sería: "Me despierto y ya estoy pensando en ti".



No hay duda que literal suena muy mal. Es necesario pensar la estructura de la frase y su sentido también en la lengua de llegada.


----------



## violapais

CarlitosMS said:


> Ejemplo: E mi sveglio al mattino che già penso a te con la voglia di averti vicino.



In Italiano está muy bien, exactamente como está bien la otra: "Mi veglio che già ti penso, trascorro la mia giornata pensandoti e la notte ti sogno" (bueno, _penso_ y después _pensandoti_ no suena perfectamente bien, pero es aceptable).

En español lo tradujería como Chalpec: "no hago más que despertar y ya pienso en ti" o "al despertar me doy cuenta de que ya estoy pensando en ti"


----------

